# Screendesign mit PS



## josDesign (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite nun schon mehrere Jahre mit Photoshop um Screendesigns für das Web zu erstellen. Bei großen Seiten stehe ich meist an, wenn ich viele hunderte Ebenen in einem Dokument habe.

Bringt es daher etwas, viele Elemente der Datei in eigene kleine PSDs zu speichern und diese dann per Smart-Objekt wieder zu platzieren?

Kommt Photoshop ressourcenmäßig besser damit zurecht? Oder wird die gesamte Datei geladen?


MIt bestem DAnk im Voraus,
jos


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit Smartobjects besser arbeiten kann da Photoshop ja nur mehr eine große Datei anzeigen muss und nicht zig hunderte einzelner Ebenen, habe es selber aber noch nicht probiert

Ich persönlich teile mir die Flächen immer auf, dann entstehen nie so viele Ebenen, große Daten .. z.B Header, Inhalt, Footer, Navigation und dann nutze ich die Slice und Web speichern unter Funktion und kopiere die neuen Bilddaten in den Vorschauhtml Ordner, dann sehe ich immer gleich das Endresultat

konkretes Beispiel:
ich soll die Schriftart in der Navi ändern .. ich öffne die Navi.psd, ändere die Schriftart, für Web speichern und dann kopiere ich die neuen Bilddaten in den Vorschau html Ordner und überschreibe die alten Daten und sehe sehe dann gleich die Änderung im Browser


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Juli 2010)

Das Platzieren von externen Dateien in Photoshop funktioniert nicht per dauerhaftem Verweis auf die externe Datei, sondern es werden tatsächlich die gesamten Dokumentdaten importiert. Der Bezug zum externen Dokument geht also nach Abschluss der Platzierung verloren ... im Gegensatz zum Platzieren z.B. in InDesign.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2010)

Hi,
wie Martin schon sagte sind SmartObjects keine Verweise auf extern liegende Dateien sondern diese sind in der PSD eingebettet.
Ich organisiere meine Webseiten immer auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen (Ich mein jetzt keine PS Ebenen  ). Heißt ich teile mein Layout in Bereiche wie Header, Menü etc. ein und erstelle dafür dann erst einmal Gruppen/Ordner, diesen gebe ich auch eine Farbe dann finde ich sie im Ebenenchaos später schneller wieder. Hier werden nun auch wider Unterordner erstellt wenn ich den Bereich nochmal unterteilen muss.
SmartObject verwende ich nur wenn ich sie benötige. zum Beispiel um Textebenen mit Ebeneneffekten zu versehen. Dann muss ich die Texte nicht Rastern oder wenn es sonst eine Rolle spielt wie Effekte oder Ebeneneinstellungen angewandt werden.
Ach ja und immer schön brav die Ebenen auch vernünftig benennen, das ist ganz wichtig. So kann man auch ohne Hierarchie die Ebenen wieder finden.

Natürlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit PS mit InDesign oder Illustrator zu verbinden. Aber ich muss sagen das ich das eher nur einsetze um Grafiken zu erstellen oder Texte einzugeben. Am Ende landet bei mir doch wieder alles in Photoshop. Da man hier z.B. bei der Ausgabe von Dateien fürs Web im Vorfeld eher noch Korrekturen auf Pixelebene durchführen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------

